# Cheap fix & great sounding exhaust!



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just thought Id let yall know that I found a cheap and quick way to get great sound out of stock exhaust. I cut out the stock mufflers right at the welds and then put in a straight 2 1/2" exhaust tube slightly belled on each end and welded it into place. If you cut the muffler out by the welds you will need to bell out the straight exhaust tube slightly to almost 3" to match up with the stock tips, the other side by the flange "keep the flange" only needs to be belled enough to fit over the pipe coming out of the flange. It only took about an hour total and the results put a huge smile on my face and caught the attention of my buddies that said it would suck. Total cost was 15 bucks for the exhaust tube. Fooled them. Try it out.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You have discovered the muffler delete, sir. Lots have done it, some like it, some don't. Quick and cheap.


----------

